# Where to refill CO2 in Houston [EDIT AGAIN: It WAS the CO2!]



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a refill on the weekend in the SW Houston - Sugar Land area? One of my cylinders is empty. I'd rather not wait until Monday, if possible.

I've been trying to call a place called AOC in Rosenberg, but they're not answering the phone. I don't know if they're closed on weekends. Anyone know of any other place I can try?


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

complexity, did you check houstonfishbox.com? i don't have co2, but i have seen several threads with similar questions there, also, you can post the same question there


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't go to houstonfishbox.com, but I found a thread on APC in the NASH section which is active with the very same people. That's how I found out about AOC. None of the other places were close to my side of town.

I posted a reply to the existing thread asking for suggestions, but there's very few people logged on over there and I was hoping to get some idea before it got too late in the day.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Turns out, the cylinder isn't out of CO2. Both gauges on the regulator are not working! I can get CO2 out just fine, but I'm working totally blind with just the bubble counter and pH controller telling me what my settings are.

This is a fairly new regulator, too. Just a few months old. I think I'm calling Milwaukee for a replacement on this one.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, I'm going to replace my milwaukee as well. It works fine, but only as good as milwaukees do. I'm getting a sumo


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Fortunately, I already bought a Victor regulator. I just need to get all the pieces and put it together so I can use it. I was hesitating for awhile, but this has convinced me to stop putting it off. There is no reason for those gauges to stop working. I didn't even touch them. One day they were working, and the next, they're not.

Why a Sumo and not a Victor (I know nothing about either)?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Fortunately, I already bought a Victor regulator. I just need to get all the pieces and put it together so I can use it. I was hesitating for awhile, but this has convinced me to stop putting it off. There is no reason for those gauges to stop working. I didn't even touch them. One day they were working, and the next, they're not.
> 
> Why a Sumo and not a Victor (I know nothing about either)?


I still might get a victor, depends on the pricing


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I got mine on eBay for $56 (that includes shipping). It's VTS-253B-320 which is the "B" version which I think is supposed to be heavier duty than the "A", not that it matters. The point is you can get one for a really good price on eBay.

Left C helped me find the one I have. Mosey over to the Victor thread if you're interested or just PM Left C. I'm sure he'd be glad to help.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Complexity said:


> I got mine on eBay for $56 (that includes shipping). It's VTS-253B-320 which is the "B" version which I think is supposed to be heavier duty than the "A", not that it matters. The point is you can get one for a really good price on eBay.
> 
> Left C helped me find the one I have. Mosey over to the Victor thread if you're interested or just PM Left C. I'm sure he'd be glad to help.


Yeah, I was just on that thread, and I sent him a pm about 15 minutes ago LOL


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

You know what they say about great minds! :hihi:

He hasn't been on for a few days so he may not reply right away. Usually, he replies very quickly.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, well, my cylinder runneth dry afterall.

I lost pressure last night, but you know how the Milwaukee regulators lose pressure when you adjust them so I just increased the main pressure, and CO2 was dosing again.

So I check it again this morning? No pressure. This time, nothing I did could regain pressure so I took the regulator off and checked to see if CO2 would come out of the cylinder. It came out for a second and then petered off to nothing. So that was it. Out of CO2.

I weighed the cylinder (10 lbs), and it's showing 15 lbs empty. I grabbed my other cylinder (also 10 lbs), and it's weighing 16 lbs. That's about right. I knew that cylinder would be running dry very soon.

So I've swapped the cylinders so my 75g has what little CO2 is left in the old cylinder. And as soon as I can, I'll get them both refilled tomorrow morning (that's assuming I can't get a refill today).

My 29g now has no CO2 at all while that tank is already full of BBA and Clado. I think both algae will be partying today! :hihi:

I hope I don't get BBA back in my 75g now.

I will do a better job of checking for leaks when I get the cylinders filled this time. That has to be why I lost CO2 in my new cylinder so fast.

Oh, and now that I've swapped cylinders, the regulator I thought was broken is working.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope you get it fixed soon. That stinks having that happen over the weekend.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

No kidding. But what will be, will be.

Oh, no, I just thought of something else. Tomorrow's a holiday! I hope I can get a refill tomorrow! :icon_eek:


----------



## rhine64 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright, I didn't see any answers to the original question. Anyone know a good spot to have a tank filled in the South Houston area. I'm in Friendswood and need a good spot. Let me know if you have a preferred location. Thanks!


----------



## tragcm (Jun 1, 2009)

look up fire extinguishers in the yellow pages. they can fill them. also try paintball stores. although i'm sure fire extinguisher shops are cheaper.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

weldings store will have CO2.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

rhine64 said:


> Alright, I didn't see any answers to the original question. Anyone know a good spot to have a tank filled in the South Houston area. I'm in Friendswood and need a good spot. Let me know if you have a preferred location. Thanks!


Check this out.
Airgas Southwest
Address:‎
4700 South Loop E
Houston, TX 77033
(713) 738-2346

I get the Co2 tanks refilled here. They charge 14$ for a 5lb cylinder.


----------



## Plato (Sep 21, 2010)

*CO2 Refills Sat in Houston*

I just thought I would share this with you as it took me a while to find these options.

In Houston you can go to the Keg Cowboy Homebrew shop and get your CO2 Monday through Saturday 12-6. They are located near Shepherd and Westheimer in River Oaks. Their co2 tanks are super cheap too. 
http://kegcowboy.com/index.php

Defalcos also has CO2 and I think their hours are Monday through Saturday 10-6, they are located near Reliant Stadium. 
http://www.defalcos.com/

The third place is The Beverage Barn on Richmond between Fondren and Gessner.
http://www.bbliquor.com/

This are the only Saturday options that I know of in Houston because AirGas and the welding supply places tend to be closed on the weekend and not all of them will actually fill your tank - they want to exchange for an old tank.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Houston co2 refills: Clear Lake area*

Here's another place that's open on the weekends that can fill co2. I don't know the prices offhand as I've only just gotten into the co2 and haven't filled a tank there. My roomate fills his co2 tank for his kegerator there.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Aquarium Design Group will provide this service. Pricing not set quite yet.


----------

